# Chrome taillight bezels



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen these versions before. They actually look really nice. I agree, much better than circle versions.










From what I've found so far, this version appears to be a GM accessory item for other countries. Perhaps this is why Putco no longer offers them and produces them exclusively for GM global? Just a random guess.

Here is a Korean company offering them on ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260574612193


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Just found these too. From Korea, but same design as Putco.

Chrome Rear Tail Light Lamp Molding Trim Cover for 08 Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

Only reservation I would have is regarding quality. Since PFYC sold the Putco bezels before they were discontinued, it gives me confidence in those, but I don't have any way to know with either Korean model. 

I also found a set of the genuine Putco bezels on ebay and the seller verified that they are the pictured design without the center ring. 

New Putco Chrome Taillight Covers Fits 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

A little more costly, but a known product. I'll have to keep looking and decide if the assurance is worth the extra cost or if I should take a shot on one of the less expensive Korean products.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not a fan personally but the first ones do look better then the ones with circles. Those are overkill.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

evo77 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen these versions before. They actually look really nice. I agree, much better than circle versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the ones I ultimately purchased. I made 3 more attempts at purchasing the PUTCO brand bezels and all 3 times, they were discontinued and out-of-stock. It seems all the sellers were selling without inventory on hand and just relying that they could have it drop-shipped from PUTCO after the order was placed. 

I installed these Korean bezels today. They were an easy install and fill out the back by carrying the pre-existing chrome accent on the center of the trunk out to the corners of the taillights. There was a slight (only 1/8" or so) discrepancy on some of the edges between the tail light and the bezel, but it's not noticeable unless you're looking for it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

poo


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> There was a slight (only 1/8" or so) discrepancy on some of the edges between the tail light and the bezel, but it's not noticeable unless you're looking for it.


Glad I read that first. XD That would bother the OCD side of me.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> These are the ones I ultimately purchased. I made 3 more attempts at purchasing the PUTCO brand bezels and all 3 times, they were discontinued and out-of-stock. It seems all the sellers were selling without inventory on hand and just relying that they could have it drop-shipped from PUTCO after the order was placed.
> 
> I installed these Korean bezels today. They were an easy install and fill out the back by carrying the pre-existing chrome accent on the center of the trunk out to the corners of the taillights. There was a slight (only 1/8" or so) discrepancy on some of the edges between the tail light and the bezel, but it's not noticeable unless you're looking for it.


Bumping an old thread...

Care to share a few photos of these bezels?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

evo77 said:


> Bumping an old thread...
> 
> Care to share a few photos of these bezels?


It hasn't been washed lately, so not looking its best, but I managed to step outside the office and get a few pics to give an idea how they turned out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> It hasn't been washed lately, so not looking its best, but I managed to step outside the office and get a few pics to give an idea how they turned out.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought mine from the dealer in Korea on eBay. Took awhile to get them but they fit perfectly.


----------

